# Major email based virus outbreak



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a heads up to everyone.

Theres a new virus thats going around like crazy.  Experts are indicating that as many as 1 outta every 12 emails are infected.

I've been seeing a -HUGE- amount bombarding our server.  Thankfully, we're running Linux so can't be infected, and our filters are weeding out alot of them. 

Please, make certain that you're antivirus software is up-to date.  If you haven't updated in the *last 24 hours!* please do so, manually if you have to, just to be certain.

Here are 2 links that will help you secure your pc:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=5726

http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htm

Virus Information : http://www.grisoft.com/virbase/virbase.php?qvirus_name=mydoom&action=search&lng=us&type=web



See also: 
http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/internet/01/27/mydoom.spread/index.html
http://slashdot.org/articles/04/01/27/1313212.shtml?tid=187&tid=88
http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/56/35127.html


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the Heads-Up Bob~!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm getting hammered by this at work. Luckily, I use a Unix box, so I'm invulnerable.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2004)

It was real funny, I got one from A Korean Office and then the messages about how to fix came out.

*"Open this e-mail before all others!"*

*"Do not pay attention to none ISS e-mails!"  All Offical notices will come from this department.*

On and on and on, it caused a virus of e-mails on how to handle it with this configuration or that configuration or if you were automatically updated or not.  

Makes me want to cry and scream.


----------

